# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر (اخبار واعمدة) - اليوم الخميس 9 يناير 2014

## ابو البنات

*     
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*المريخ يواجه بايرن ميونخ في لقاء تاريخي بالدوحة مساء  اليوم
يخوض فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ لقاءً تاريخياً أمام بايرن ميونخ الألماني بطل  العالم واوروبا في الثامنة من مساء اليوم على ملعب جاسم بن حمد بالدوحة.. ويخوض  الأحمر معسكراً اعدادياً يستمر لثلاثة اسابيع يؤدي من خلاله أربع تجارب ودية من  بينها اللقاء التاريخي أمام بايرن ميونخ ويستعد المريخ لمباراتي كمبالا سيتي في  الدور التمهيدي من دوري أبطال أفريقيا والموسم الجديد فيما يقيم بطل العالم معسكراً  اعدادياً بالعاصمة القطرية يؤدي من خلاله تجربتين الأولى أمام المريخ مساء اليوم  والثانية أمام الكويت الكويتي يوم الثالث عشر من الشهر الجاري.. وينتظر أن يخضع  الألماني كروجر المدير الفني للمريخ اللاعبين إلى مران خفيف صباح اليوم وكان الأحمر  واصل تحضيراته يومياً منذ حضوره الى الدوحة يوم الجمعة الماضي.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*اوتوفستر يصل الدوحه لمتابعه مباراة المريخ والبايرن



 وصل امس مدرب المريخ الاسبق اوتوفستر الى مطار الدوح قادما من المانيا  لمتابعة مباراة المريخ وبايرن ميونخ الالمانى هذا وقد اشاد اوتوفستر بادارة المريخ  وجماهيره الوفيه وقال اننى لم ولن انسى المريخ ولا السودان وجماهير المريخ لها  مكانه خاصه فى قلبى.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مباراة البايرن بعيون المدربين… اعداد المريخ  ضعيف والاستفادة اعلامية والمباراة فخر للسودان
الفاتح النقر: اعداد المريخ لا يجعله يتنافس مع  بطل قطر ناهيك عن المانيامحمد الطيب :اللاعب السوداني هش والخسارة واردة  والاستفادة في الشهرةمحسن سيد:المباراة فخر للسودان ويكفي ان المريخ  لفت انظار العالماستطلعت كورة سودانية عدد من  الفنينين عن اللقاء المرتقب الذي يجمع المريخ  ببطل المانيا وقال الفاتح النقر :ان الالمان يمتازون باللياقة العالية واذا فقد  المريخ اللياقة يكون في خطر مشيرا الي ان المريخ لم يعد اعداد جيد يجعله يتنافس مع  بطل قطر ناهيك عن بطل المانيا وقال المريخ يحتاج للثقة وقال المدرب محمد الطيب ان  اللاعب السوداني هش ويصاب بالتعالي واخاف ان يتاثر بالنتيجة وقال الخسارة واردة  واضاف مجسن سيد لكورة سودانية قائلا: المباراة مفخرة  لكل السودانين ويكفي انالمريخ لفت انظار العالم ..الخسارة واردةقال المدرب محمد الطيب لكورة سودانية  ان لقاء المريخ وبايرن ميونخ من حيث  المتطلبات الاعدادية بالنسبة للمريخ غير متوفرة ولكن للمباراة فوائد عديدة منها  الشهرة بالنسبة للمريخ والاجهزة الفنية وفيها مكاسب عديدة مشيرا الي ان النتيجة غير  مؤثرة لانها مباراة ودية واضاف:اتمني ان لاتكون لها اثار سلبية وقال اللاعب  السوداني لم يعتاد علي هذا الحدث ويحتاج للمزيد من المباريات الافريقية ومن ثم مثل  هذه المباريات وهذه مباراة للتاريخ ووصف اللاعب السوداني بانه لاعب هش ويصاب  بالتعالي ونخاف ان تؤثر عليه النتيجة ويخسر بقية المباريات المهمة وقال ان الاعداد  لهذه المباراة لم يكن جيد ولكن قد يستفيد اللاعب من حركات الفريق الاخر ويستفيد  المدربين من التكتيك واضاف:اي لاعب لابد ان يكون جاهز واذا وجد دافع معنوي كبير  يؤدي المباراة بصورة جيدة والمباراة عموما في مصلحة العرب والخسارة متوقعة وواردة  ..المباراة مفخرة للسودانقال محسن سيد لكورة سودانية ان المباراة كبيرة ومفخرة للسودان والمريخ اصبح  معروف عالميا ويمكن ان يستفيد من الاحتكاك والمدرسة الالمانية واضاف:بغض النظر عن  النتيجة الخاصة بالمباراة يكفي ان المريخ لفت الانظار للكرة السودانية وهذه لاتتكرر  بسهولة وفرصة كبيرة لتقديم افضل الاداء وعكس وجه السودان وتمني لهم التوفيق وتحقيق  نتيجة جيدة في هذا اللقاء..الثقة مطلوبةاشار المدرب الفاتح النقر الي انه كان ضمن اللاعبين الذين شاركوا في مباراة  سانتوس عام 1972 مشيرا الي ان الفارق كبير و الاندية السودانية كانت تقدم الدعوة  لفرق كبيرة للحضور للسودان ويتكرر المشهد اليوم في لقاء المريخ وبايرن ميونخ بوجود  لاعبين دولين امثال بليه وقال الثقة مطلوبة في مثل هذه المباريات وقيمة هذه  المباريات فيها دعاية للسودان واضاف المريخ لم يعد اعداد جيد لهذه المباراة  والالمان يمتازون باللياقة العالية والمريخ من اجازة غادر لاداء المباراة وصعب عليه  التنافس مع بطل بطل قطر ناهيك عن المانيا وقال اذا اللاعب السوداني استحوذ علي  الكرةاكبر فترة يكون افضل ويتوقع ان لياقة اللاعبين تقل بعد ربع ساعة من انطلاق  المباراة وقل اخاف ان يطلعوا من المباراة باصابات والالمان فريق قوي سوف يخرج سليم  واذا تلاشت اللياقة البدنية للمريخ يكون المريخ في خطر ولايستطيع الاستمرار وقال  المهم السودان كسب شهرة ودعاية واتوقع ان يبرز من المريخ هيثم مصطفي واحمد الباشا  لان لديهم القدرةعلي تقديم اداء افضل وطالب بعدم المغامرة في مثل هذه المباريات  واذا احرزوا هدف ترتفع الروح المعنوية واللياقة البدنية وقال الفارق يكون في  العقلية بتاعت اللاعبين وبغض النظر عن النتيجة اتمني ان يحققوا نتيجة افضل ..


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مدرب حراس المريخ: مباراة البايرن ودية والأحمر استفاد منها  اعلامياً

رأى الألماني كاستن مدرب الحراس واللياقة بنادي المريخ أن لقاء فريقه اليوم أمام بايرن ميونخ الألماني بطل العالم واوروبا يعتبر لقاء ودي ليس أكثر وأشار  الى أن المريخ يمكنه الاستفادة من المباراة من كافة الجوانب بدلاً من التفكير في  النتيجة وأبان كاستن إلى أن مرمى الفريقين سيكون  موجودين فيهما اكرم و مانويل نوير وتساءل كاستن عن الاهتمام الكبير بنتيجة المباراة  وأفاد أن المريخ حقق فائده كبيرة من المباراة حتى الان تتمثل فى النواحي الاعلامية  , واعتقد ان هناك فائده ستكون ايضا من الناحية الفنية .

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*جمال الوالي: لم ندفع ولو مليماً واحداً للتباري ودياً مع بطل  العالم والمريخ لايملك مالاً حتى يبدده
نفى الدكتور جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ أن يكون ناديه دفع مبلغاً مالياً  معيناً نظير التباري مع بايرن ميونخ الألماني بطل العالم واوروبا وديا بالدوحة وقال  الوالي إن الأحمر لم يدفع ولو دولاراً واحداً وقال: على العكس حصلنا على مبالغ  مالية من الشركة التي نظمّت مباراتنا أمام بايرن ميونخ وأضاف: البعض روّج لشائعات  وقال إن المريخ دفع 12 ملياراً وأقول لهؤلاء: ليتنا نملك هذا المبلغ عندها كنا  سندفعه لنأتي ببايرن ميونخ للخرطوم ليلعب أمامنا هناك ومضى: المريخ لا يملك مالاً  بل إنه مدين والكثيرون يطالبونه بمبالغ مالية وهناك لاعبون لديهم مستحقات على  النادي واستمر: لم ندفع شيئاً والشركة عرضت علينا اللعب أمام بايرن ميونخ ووافقنا  وأحِلنا الدعوة إلى المدير الفني فوافق على خوض  المباراة ونحن سعداء باللعب أمام بايرن ميونخ وننظر إلى المباراة على اعتبار أنها  أمام فريق كبير وفرصة كما إننا نريد أن نقف على مستوى فريقنا ونقارنه مع الأندية  العالمية واسترسل الوالي: بالنسبة لنقل المباراة الشروق قدمت لنا عرضاً رأينا أنه  جيد ومن يقولون إن الشروق حصلت على الحق الحصري لنقل المباراة من دون أن تدفع شيئاً  كاذبون.. الشروق دفعت واتفقنا معها وأود الاشارة إلى أن المريخ ليست له مشكلة مع  قناة النيلين وكنا مستعدين للسماح لها لنقل المباراة من دون مقابل مادي وزاد: البعض  تحدث عن أن المريخ يهدر أموال الدولة وهناك من تحدث عن أننا دفعنا 12 ملياراً من  أجل اللعب أمام بايرن ميونخ وكل هذه الأحاديث ليست صحيحة وعارية تماماً من الصحة..  المريخ لم يدفع ولم يبدّد مالاً وأصلاً المريخ لا يملك مالاً حتى يبدّده.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*طاقم تحكيم قطري لمباراة المريخ والبايرن والفاضل أبوشنب يفوّت  الفرصة

كلّف الاتحاد القطري لكرة القدم طاقم تحكيم قطري لادارة مباراة المريخ وبايرن  ميونخ الودية المقامة مساء اليوم على ملعب السد وضم طاقم التحكيم كل من عبد الرحمن  ابراهيم الجاسم حكم ساحة وطالب سالم المري وسعود أحمد مساعدين وكان هذا الطاقم أدار  مباراة ريال مدريد الأسباني وباريس سان جيرمان الفرنسي في قطر الخميس الماضي وكان  من المفترض أن يدير حكمنا الفاضل أبوشنب اللقاء غير أن الاتحاد القطري قال إن  الفاكس لم يصله من الاتحاد العام.. وكان الاتحاد العام رشّح الفاضل أبوشنب لادارة  المباراة بعد أن طلب نظيره القطري تسمية حكم سوداني لإدارة اللقاء فتم اختيار  الفاضل أبوشنب لكن المسئولين القطريين أفادوا بأن الفاكس لم يصلهم لذلك عيّنوا  طاقماً قطرياً.


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ضوابط صارمة لمباراة المريخ وبايرن ميونخ
اتفق نادي المريخ وبايرن ميونخ الألماني على تفاصيل صارمة لمباراة اليوم الودية  التي تقام مساء اليوم على ملعب الدوحة حيث طلب الجهاز الفني لبطل العالم أن تكون  التبديلات للاعبين اثنين فقط في الشوط الثاني بينما لن يُسمح باجراء أي تبديل في  الحصة الأولى ويمكن للجهازين الفنيين تبديل أكبر عدد من اللاعبين بين الشوطين الا  في حالة الاصابة وكان غوارديولا المدير الفني لبايرن ميونخ طلب عدم الاكثار في  اجراء التبديلات مشيراً إلى أن هذا الأمر سيؤثّر على المباراة ولفت إلى أن التوقف  المستمر لن يمكّن الناديين من الاستفادة الفنية كما طلب ايضاً أن تبقى الكرة في  الملعب باستمرار حتى تتحقق المكاسب المرجوة.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مدرب المريخ: لا افكر في الخسارة ولدى لاعبون مميزون اراهن  عليهم أمام بطل العالم
قال الألماني كروجر المدير الفني للمريخ إن فريقه يدخل مواجهة اليوم الودية  والتاريخية أمام بايرن ميونخ الألماني من أجل الاستفادة الفنية القصوى من مواجهة  أبطال العالم ورأى أنه لا يفكر في الخسارة أمام النادي البافاري ولفت كروجر إلى أنه  سُئل أكثر من مرة عن توقعاته للمباراة وقال أنه دائماً لا أنظر إلى النتيجة وانما  يتطلع إلى مكاسب أخرى وأضاف: حتى اذا خسرت بتسعة أهداف أو عشرة لن اتحسر سأكون  سعيداً لأن اللعب أمام بايرن ميونخ في حد ذاته مكسب كبير.. نرغب في التعلّم من  البافاري كما نتطلع إلى تقديم مباراة كبيرة تليق باسم المريخ ومكانته.. لديَّ  لاعبون مميزون أراهن عليهم دائماً وآمل أن يظهروا بمظهر جيد الليلة.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد
مع السلامة
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*مشكور حبيبنا ابو البنات بالتوفيق للمريخ تسلم يا غالي
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*بالتوفيق مع مريخ السعد
النصر للمريخ ان شاء الله
صباح النصر الحبيب ابوالبنات وكل الصفوة
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكور الحبيب أبو البنات
نسأل الله أن يوفق مريخ السعد و يكيد الحاقدين و يلقمهم حجراً
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*مشكور الحبيب ابوالبنات
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*صباح الخير يا ابوالبنات فى هذا اليوم التاريخى والكبير لأمة المريخ .. والذى فيه يقتحم الزعيم العالميه على اوسع أبوابها .. فشكرا لك فى هذا الصباح الأغّر وهذا اليوم 9/1/2014 الذى سيسطر فيه العالميه والشهرة والمكانه والرفعه 
*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*مشكور الحبيب ابوالبنات
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*مشكور أبو البنات
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*
أنظار العالم تتجه الي قطر لمتابعة نزال الزعيم وبايرن ميونخ .. والوالي يكشف الحقائق
كروجر: حتي اذا خسرت بعشرة اهداف سأكون سعيدا .. وغوارديولا يفرض ضوابط صارمة علي اللقاء التاريخي
اتوفيستر يتوقع تألق الاحمر .. عبدالصمد: المباراة تحضيرية لكمبالا
اكرم الهادي: لن التفت الي حديث المتخاذلين .. طاقم مباراة ريال مدريد وباريس سان جيرمان يدير لقاء الليلة
المريخ يحصل علي 200 الف ريال و50 الف دولار .. آل محمود ضيف شرف المباراة
مدربون ونجوم عرب يتحدثون عن اللقاء .. الاحمر يكتفي بحصة واحدة
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*

المريخ يضرب موعدا مع التاريخ وينازل بطل العالم بالدوحة اليوم
المريخ يتزود بمران صباحي قوي استعدادا لمواجهة بطل اوربا والجنرال يخفي تشكيلتة
الوالي يصل الدوحة ويجتمع باللاعبين .. واستقبال تاريخي لوفد الرئيس المرافق
قناة الشروق تبث اللقاء .. اعداد جماهيرية كبيرة تصل الدوحة امس
الفريق طارق: اكتملت كافة الترتيبات الادارية والفنية الخاصة بالمواجهة التاريخية واللقاء فتح جديد للكرة السودانية
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*
المريخ يعانق التاريخ .. زعيم السودان يواجه عملاق الألمان
الوالي: (لو عندنا 12 مليار كنا جبنا البايرن ام درمان)
اتوفيستر: البافاري  هزم هامبورغ بالتسعة .. سيدا: لا نتهيب بطل العالم
الجنرال يكشف ملامح تشكيلتة امام البافاري .. ازدحام في فنادق الدوحة قبل المواجهة التاريخية
المدير الفني للبايرن يعقد مؤتمرا صحفيا ظهر اليوم .. والترجيحية تنقل كمبالا سيتي الي نصف نهائي مابيندوزي
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*
في الثامنة مساء اليوم بدوحة العرب: المريخ في لقاء التاريخ مع بطل العالم
الوحدات الاردني يعسكر بقطر ويطلب مواجهة الهلال والمريخ
قوون اصطادت النسر النيجيري وارغو بأديس قبل وصوله للخرطوم
الهلال يراقب منافسه الافريقي الملعب المالي .. ثلاثي الهلال والمدير الفني يلحقون بالبعثة
الهلال يتدرب بجدية قبل السفر لقطر .. ابوشامة يكمل عملية التسليم والتسلم مع النور ويعد بخدمة الهلال
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*
الاسياد تعيد اكرم الهادي لحراسة المريخ امام البافاري اليوم
الهلال يُعدل سفره الي الدوحة ليوم (14) ويحول تدريباتة للاركان
الشغيل يعود امس ويشارك اليوم .. و(24) لاعبا في تدريبات الفرقة الزرقاء امس
الفيفا يتسلم رد غارزيتو علي الهلال ويصدر قراره خلال ساعات .. وتصريحات مثيرة لرئيس القطاع الرياضي
الاسياد تصطياد وارغو في مطار اديس واللاعب يصل الخرطوم فجر اليوم
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*
مدرب المريخ: لا افكر في الخسارة ولدى لاعبون مميزون اراهن  عليهم أمام بطل العالم

مشكــــــــــــــــور ابو البنات

*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*مشكووووووووووورين الرائعين ابو البنات وزول هناك
صباااااااااااحكم عاااااااااافية
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال عمران
					

مشكووووووووووورين الرائعين ابو البنات وزول هناك
صباااااااااااحكم عاااااااااافية




تسلم يا غالي يومك كله سعادة وسرور
  بالتوفيق للمريخ الزعيم العالمي 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*يديك العافية يا أبو البنات
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*ارجو ان لا  تقلل جهودك   المميزة--بايراد   --اسياد البلد-- وتلاحظ انها تجاهلت  -لقاء اليوم التاريخى---فلماذا لا  نتجاهلها
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*بهدوء // علم الدين هاشم

المريخ وموعد مع التاريخ

عندما تشير عقارب الساعه الى الثامنه مساء سيكون المريخ بطل السودان على موعد مع التاريخ بلقاء العملاق الالمانى بايرن ميونيخ بطل العالم فى مواجهة ودية بنكهة اوربية وتحكيم قطرى وحضور جماهيرى سودانى مميز بكل ماتعنى هذه الكلمة تحت سماء العاصمة القطرية الدوحه , فى يوم سيكون من ايام المريخ الخالدات فى ذاكرة الكرة السودانية ,, لان مثل هذه المباريات من النادر جدا ان تتكرر فى فترات زمنية قصيرة لاسباب كثيرة اقلها عدم قدرة انديتنا على تسويق نفسها فى الاعلام الخارجى وتمسكها بالمحلية ,, وبالتالى فان مثل هذه اللقاءات التى يكون طرفها اندية اوربية عالمية ذائعة الصيت هى التى تمسح عن انديتنا الغبار العالق وتقدمها فى قالب جميل للعالم الخارجي بدلا عن الاستمرار فى الانكفاء الداخلى الذى يعمق من جهل الاعلام الخارجي بانديتنا ولاعبينا . 
مباراة اليوم لاشك انها نقلة نوعية مهمة جدا اذا تعامل معها لاعبو المريخ بواقعية دون خوف او حذر مفرط , كما فعل ابطال لاعبي فريق الرجاء المغربي بصمودهم وتفوقهم فى كثير من مجريات المباراة النهائية فى كاس العالم للاندية التى جمعتهم بفريق بايرن ميونيخ , حيث تجاوز نجوم الفريق المغربي الرهبة وصدمة البداية منذ انطلاقة المباراة وجاروا لاعبي بايرن ميوينخ باداء قوى ثم ارتفع ايقاع الفريق المغربي فى الحصة الثانية باسلوب الند للند وفرضوا اسلوبهم على الفريق البافارى قبل ان يحسم الاخير النتيجة لمصلحته بفارق الخبرة التى رجحت من كفته ومنحته اللقب العالمي , فالرجاء خسر النتيجة الا انه كسب احترام الاعلام الالمانى الذى افرط فى مدحه والثناء عليه وكذلك اثنى عليهم المدرب غوراديولا والذى وصف فوز فريقه بالصعب والمهم ,, قصدت من ذلك للتأكيد بان الذين ظلوا طوال الفترة الماضية يحاولون زرع الخوف فى قلوب لاعبي المريخ واشاعة انطباع عام وسط الجماهير بتعرض المريخ لهزيمة قياسية وكارثية فى لقاء اليوم انما يركزون فقط على الجانب النفسي فى حين ان عامل الثقة هو السلاح الوحيد الذي يمكن ان يبدد هذه المخاوف ويدفع لاعبي المريخ لتقديم اداء قوى ومشرف ,, فلايوجد كبير اوصغير فى كرة القدم وانما التنافس داخل الملعب يقاس بمعايير البذل والعطاء والذى يمكن ان يضيق من حجم الفارق الكبير بين المريخ وبايرن ميونيخ . 
المدرب كروجر بحكم تجربته فى السودان والاحتكاك مع الجماهير وادراكه لمزاج الاعلام الرياضى كان مدركا منذ البداية بان هذا اللقاء التاريخي سوف يشكل ضغطا على اللاعبين لهذا بادر بالقول عقب عودته من الاجازة وقبل السفر لمعسكر الدوحه بان مواجهة بايرن ميونيخ لاتخرج عن الاطار الودى التجريبي فى برنامج الاعداد والتجهيز للقاء فريق كمبالا سيتى فى ذهاب تمهيدى دورى الابطال , ولم يعطى المباراة اهمية تذكر رغم الشحن الاعلامي المتزايد وهو صائب فى حديثه وتحليله المنطقى بانها فرصة للاعبين ليقدموا انفسهم للاعلام الخارجي بصورة افضل بعيدا عن الخوف من النتيجة او مايترتب على ذلك !
نثق فى ان كروجر سيختار العناصر الافضل والاكثر خبرة لخوض المباراة من واقع الحصص التدريبية فى الخرطوم والدوحه وبالتالي فان المسؤولية الكاملة تقع على اللاعبين ومدى قدرتهم فى تقديم المستوى الفنى الذى يحد من خطورة الفريق الالمانى , لاسيما بعد الاتفاق الذى تم فى الاجتماع الفنى للمباراة بعدم اجراء اى تبديلات فى الحصة الاولي بينما يسمح بذلك بعد مرور ربع الساعة الاولي من الحصة الثانية , مما يعنى ان التشكيلة التى سيدخل بها المريخ المباراة ستكون هى المسؤولة عن النتيجة النهائية حيث ان البداية الصحيحة ستكون مؤشرا للنتيجة التى ستسفر عنها المباراة ,, 
لن يشعر لاعبو المريخ بالغربة فى ملعب نادى السد فى ظل الاهتمام الاعلامي المكثف بالمباراة , واقبال الجماهير من اعضاء الجالية السودانية فى قطر وكذلك فى دول الخليج فضلا عن العدد المقدر الذى حضر من السودان, رغم ان التذاكر التى سلمتها الشركه الراعيه لرابطة المريخ بالدوحه قد نفد جزء كبير جدا منها مع اعلان طرحها فى منافذ البيع المحددة , لهذا نأمل ونتمنى ان لايخذل نجوم المريخ هذا الحضور المشرف والذى لن يقصر فى التشجيع والدعم المعنوى ,,
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب ابو البنات على الابداعات

والشكر موصول للحبيب محمد كمال للاضافات الرائعة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يلتقي بايرن ميونخ مساء اليوم بملعب السد 

 


  يلتقي في الساعة الثامنة من مساء اليوم  عل ملعب حمد بن جاسم بنادي السد القطري فريق المريخ و بايرن ميونخ في  المباراة الدولية و التي ترعاها شركة بافاريا و التي جهزت ثلاث مواجهات  للمريخ في قطر و يتوقع ان تحظي مواجهة اليوم بحضور جماهيري كبير بعد ان  نفدت كافة التذاكر المطروحة للمواجهة المرتقبة مساء اليوم .
المريخ اكمل اعداده لمباراة اليوم بسلسلة من التمارين اليومية المكثفة تحت  اشراف مدربه الالماني مايكل كروجر بالدوحة ووصلت لـــ(13) مرانا طبق فيها  المدرب الالماني بعض التكتيكات لمواجهة الفريق البافاري بجانب مباراة  الفريقث المقبلة امام الاهلي القطري في الثالث عشر من الشهر الجاري على  ملعب جاسم بن حمد بناد السد القطري و يتوقع ان يدفع المريخ في مباراة اليوم  بتوليفته المعتادة و سيدخل عليها فقط اللاعب تراوري في المقدمة الهجومية  على ان يجري سلسلة من التبديلات في الشوط الثاني. حيث يتوثع ان يدفع  البافاري يتوليفته المعتادة و التي يغيب عنها فقط اللاعب روبن و تحظي  مباراة اليوم بحضور جماهيري كبير فضلا عن الاهتمام الاعلامي و يشرفها  الدكتور التجاني السيسي رئيس السلطة الاقليمية لدار فور و نائب رئيس مجلس  الوزراء القطري و مدرب المريخ السابق اتوفيستر و زعيم امة المريخ محمد  الياس محجوب .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجالية السودانية تتدافع لمتابعة مباراة البافاري و المريخ

 


من المتوقع ان تحظي مباراة اليوم بين  المريخ و بايرن ميونخ الالماني بحضور جماهيري كبير من ابناء الجالية  السودانية في قطر و البحرين و الامارات و كانت اعداد كبيرة من انصار و محبي  المريخ قد حصلت على تذاكر مباراة اليوم و يتوقع ان تشهد المواجهة حضور  جماهيري غير مسبوق خاصة ان هناك ايضا عددا من الجاليات العربية قد حضرت امس  للحصول على تذاكر المباراة التي طرحت في عددا من المطاعم و المقاهي في  الدوحة .
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*كفرووتر/ الخرطوم حصل المريخ على 250 الف دولار من عائدات مباراته امام بطل العالم و التي تجري مساء اليوم الخميس بملعب حمد بن جاسم بنادي السد القطري 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* توقع تالق اللاعبين .. الالماني اتوفيستر يندهش لانضمام هيثم للمريخ




كفرووتر/ الخرطوم/ الدوحة

زار مدرب المريخ السابق الالماني مايكل  كروجر معسكر المريخ امس و سأل عن العجب و هيثم طمبل وتحسر على رحيل اللاعب  ايداهور و اندهش مدرب المريخ لانضمام هيثم مصطفي قائد الهلال السابق لفريق  المريخ و توقع ان يقدم المريخ مباراة رفيعة المستوى امام بايرن ميونخ في  مباراة اليوم باستاد حمد بن جاسم بالسد القطري .

*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*: 200 الف ريال للاعلان على تي شيرت المريخ :: 

استلم نادى المريخ مبلغ 200 الف ريال قطري من شركة OoredoO القطرية للاتصالات مقابل وضع شعار الشركة على تي شيرت المريخ الذي سيؤدي به مباراة اليوم .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يحصل على 250 الف دولار من مباراة البافاري



كفرووتر/ الخرطوم

حصل المريخ على 250 الف دولار من عائدات مباراته امام بطل العالم و التي تجري مساء اليوم الخميس بملعب حمد بن جاسم بنادي السد القطري .. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أسامة عطا المنان وزير  مالية الإتحاد السودانى والمشرف العام لصقور الجديان…مباراة المريخ  وبايرميونخ تعنى الكثير وليس مهماً نتيجة المباراة والأحمر حقق مكاسب كبيرة  قبل أن يلعبها





وصف الأستاذ أسامة عطا المنان حسن  أمين مال الإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم المشرف العام للمنتخب الوطنى الأول  لكرة القدم (صقور الجديان) فى حديث خاص لكورة سودانية مباراة الغد بين  المريخ السودانى وبايرميونخ الألمانى بالتأريخية فمواجهة بطل أوروبا  والعالم تعنى الكثير للكرة السودانية وستفيد المريخ قبل مشاركاته الخارجية  فالأحمر حقق العديد من المكتسبات قبل أن يلعب المباراة فالعالم أجمع  سيشاهده وسيتابع نجوم الفريق والكل سيتفرج على الكرة السودانية من خلال هذه  المباراة فهى مواجهة تحضيرية من العيار الثقيل وليس مهماً نتيجة المباراة  والأهم هو الإحتكاك والتحصيل الفني الذي سيفيد المريخ كثيراً.وطالب عطا  المنان جماهير الكرة السودانية بمختلف ألوان طيفها أن تتعامل مع هذه  المباراة بواقعية وتنظر لجوانبها الإيجابية وأن لا تهتم نتيجة المباراة  فالقصد هو الإعداد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابناء كروجر يساندون المريخ امام بايرن ميونخ


 

  حضر الى العاصمة القطرية الدوحة ابناء  المدرب الالماني كروجر و ذلك لمساندة المريخ في مباراة اليوم امام بطل  العالم بايرن ميونخ الالماني بملعب حمد بن جاسم بنادي السد .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خاص كورة سودانية …مجدي  شمس الدين سكرتير الإتحاد العام من نيجيريا…المباراة ليست سهلة وعلى نجوم  المريخ الإستفادة من مواجهة بطل أوروبا والعالم






قال الأستاذ مجدى شمس الدين المحامى  السكرتير العام للإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم  المتواجد حاليا بنيجريا  فى  تصريح خاص لكورة سودانية بأنهم في الإتحاد سعداء للقاء نادى المريخ  السودانى ونادى بايرميونخ الألمانى الذي سيقام أمسية اليوم بالعاصمة  القطرية الدوحة مشيراً إلى أن قيام المباراة يعد مكسباً كبيراً للكرة  السودانية فمواجهة فريق بقامة بايرميونخ ليس بالأمر السهل ولا يتوفر لأي  نادى ولذلك يجب الإستفادة منه فنياً وإعلامياً.واكد بأن القصد من هذه  المباراة هو الإعداد وتحقيق الفوائد الفنية وعلى الجهاز الفنى للمريخ  واللاعبين التركزيز داخل المستطيل الأخضر وأن يكون هدفهم الأساسي تشريف  الكرة السودانية ةتقديم أفضل ما عندهم.
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*200 الف ريال من اوريدو
و250 الف دولار من سوداني
واحتكاك واكتساب خبرة
وغير الشهرة والسمعة العالمية
عليكم الله في احسن من كده
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*كبير يامريخ
ولا عزاء للحاقدين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


المريخ يضرب موعدا مع التاريخ وينازل بطل العالم بالدوحة اليوم
دوحة العرب تتزين بقيادات المريخ ورموزه وعدد من الدستوريين
بدوحة العرب مساء اليوم .. المريخ يضرب موعدا مع التاريخ وينازل بطل العالم
اوتوفيستر يصل الدوحة
  المريخ يتزود بمران صباحي قوي استعدادا لمواجهة بطل اوروبا والجنرال يخفي تشكيلته
 على راس وفد كبير .. الوالي يصل الدوحة ويجتمع باللاعبين 
 قناة الشروق تبث اللقاء 
اعداد جماهيرية كبيرة تصل الدوحة امس 
كاستن وتوجيهات اخيرة للحراس قبل ملحمة البافاري
رجال المريخ يتحدثون عن اللقاء التاريخي
استمر لمائة وعشرون دقيقة .. المريخ يتزود بمران صباحي قوي استعدادا لمواجهة بطل اوروبا والجنرال يلغي التدريب المسائي
تقسيمة اشبه بالمباراة وتنافس محتدم بين النجوم وتركيز كبير على عدم ترك المساحة للاعبي الخصم
كروجر : مباراة البايرن كبيرة وستفيدنا كثيرا في المستقبل
ابراهومة : كل شئ يسير على مايرام
 الفريق طارق يتحدث للزعيم من دوحة العرب : اكتملت كافة الترتيبات الادارية والفنية الخاصة بالمواجهة التاريخية واللقاء فتح جديد للكرة السودانية .. نسعى للاستفادة القصوى من الحدث على مختلف المستويات وقدمنا الدعوة لعدد من الشخصيات لتشريف المواجهة
استقبال تاريخي لرئيس المريخ واللوفد المرافق له
رصدتها الزعيم بالدوحة .. مشاهد واحداث تسيطر على تدريب المريخ الصباحي .. عنكبة وباسكال الاكثر نشاطا واكرم قائد ميداني وحضور جماهيري كثيف
حصيلة اعداد المريخ قبل اللقاء التاريخي .. 18 تدريبا خلال اسبوعين 9 حصص في الخرطومومثلها بقطر .. راجي وفييرا وامير يغيبان حصة واحدة وسعيد اخر الوطنيين المنضمين للفريق في المرحلة الاولى
الماليان والعاجيان يحضرون نصف الاعداد فقط وسيدا وضفر ابرز الغائبين في معسكر قطر
اوتوفيستر يصل الدوحة 
رجال المريخ يتحدثون عن اللقاء التاريخي .. عمر محمود خالد : المريخ يصنع التاريخ ويوسع الفارق 
فقيري عدلان : الزعيم يعيد الماضي ويعلم الاجيال
مدني الحارث : على نجوم الفرقة الحمراء اللعب باحترافية والاستفادة من الفرصثة
عصام طلب : كل العالم سيشاهد افضل النجوم في السودان



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


انظار العالم تتجه الى قطر لمتابعة نزال الزعيم وبايرن ميونخ .. والوالي يكشف الحقائق
كروجر : حتى اذا خسرت بعشرة اهداف ساكون سعيدا .. وغوارديولا يفرض ضوابط اللقاء التاريخي .. واوتوفيستر يتوقع تالق الاحمر
المريخ يلتقي ابطال اوروبا والعالم
الاحمر يكتفي بحصة واحدة
كروجر : حتى اذا خسرت بعشرة اهداف ساكون سعيدا
اكرم الهادي : لن التفت الى حديث المخذلين
رئيس المريخ يدلي بتصريحات مثيرة للصدى
الوالي يصل الدوحة ويتحدث للاعبين
ترتيبات صارمة للقاء .. التبديل ممنوع في الشوط الاول
طاقم مباراة المريخ وسان جيرمان يدير لقاء الليلة
الصدى تتابع مران بايرن ميونخ
آل محمود ضيف شرف المباراة
مدربون ونجوم عرب يتحدثون عن اللقاء
المريح يحصل على 200 الف ريال و50 الف دولار
عبد الصمد : المباراة تحضيرية لكمبالا
اوتوفيستر يزور معسكر الاحمر ويتحدث للصدى
الاديب فتح الله ابراهيم يكتب للصدى
انظار العالم تتجه الى ملعب السد .. الزعيم وجها لوجها مع بايرن ميونخ في قطر
نجوم الفرقة الحمراء امام تحدي ريبري ورفاقه وابناء كروجر يتطلعون الى التالق امام البافاري
انصار الاحمر يترقبون الظهور الاول لنجوم التسجيلات واهتمام غفير مسبوق باللقاء التاريخي
المريخ يختتم تحضيراته للبايرن بمران صباحي
كروجر : اذا خسرت بتسعة اهداف او عشرة لن اتحسر ولااتحدث عن النتيجة امام بايرن .. نرغب في تقديم مباراة تليق بتاريخ المريخ ومكانته ولدي لابون مميزون اراهن عليهم دائما الكل يسالني عن توقعاتي للمباراة والفرقة الحمراء تنظر الى المباراة من زاوية اخرى
عبد الصمد محمد عثمان : اللعب امام بايرن ميونخ شرف والمباراة تحضيرية لمواجهتي كمبالا سيتي 
السعودي : بايرن ميونخ بطل العالم واوروبا ونسعى الى تقديم مباراة للتاريخ
ترتيبات صارمة لمباراة اليوم .. التبديل ممنوع في الشوط الاول .. وسيسمح باشراك لاعبين اثنين فقط اثناء الحصة الثانية
الجهاز الفني لبايرن ميونخ يقول : كثرة التبديلات تفسد المباراة وسنتعامل مع اللقاء وكانه رسمي طاقم مباراة ريال مدريد وباريس سان جيرمان يدير لقاء الليلة وابو شنب يهدر فرصة العمر
بعثة البافاري تتحفظ على ارضية ملعب السد .. والمسؤولون يستجيبون ويجرون تعديلات سريعة
ال محمود ضيف شرف المباراة
المريخ يتفق مع شركة اوريدو على ارتداء شعارها مقابل 200 الف ريال ويحصل على 50 الف دولار من العربي
الاتحاد القطري يدعم الاحمر بمعدات رياضية والوالي يصل الدوحة بصحبة وفد رفيع
اوتوفيستر يتابع مباراة الفرقة الحمراء بدعوة من رئيس النادي والاحمر يشارك في اسبوع ثقافي ورياضي بالدوحة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الهدف


المريخ يعانق التاريخ .. زعيم السودان يواجه عملاق الألمان
الوالي: (لو عندنا 12 مليار كنا جبنا البايرن ام درمان) .. اتوفيستر: البافاري هزم هامبورغ بالتسعة .. سيدا: لا نتهيب بطل العالم
على ملعب النادي العربي القطري امس .. الجنرال يكشف ملامح تشكيلتة امام البافاري 
بعد وصوله الى الدوحة برفقة وفد رفيع .. الوالي للهدف : الهزيمة من بطل العالم لاتعني شيئا والمواجهة حبية ونريد ان نعرف موقعنا من كرة القدم العالمية .. لو عندنا 12 مليار كان جبنا بايرن ميونخ لاهلنا الطيبين يشوفوهو على الطبيعة
عناق حار بينه وكروجر بكونكورد .. اوتوفيستر : هامبورغ خسر امام بايرن بالتسعة واتوقع ان يحقق المريخ المفاجاة
الثامنة مساء اللقاء الحلم .. المريخ في مواجهة بايرن ميونخ في تجربة تحضيرية ومباراة تاريخية
بلة جابر يصطدم بريبيري وجبل الجليد يواجه هجوم البافاري الرهيب
شفانستايغر وروبن يغيبان ومولر يواجه تحدي فييرا وباسيرو
قبل 24 ساعة من لقاء السحاب .. كروجر يفاجئ النجوم بتدريب صباح اليوم .. غوارديولا يطالب كتيبة البايرن بمزيد من السيطرة على الكرة
سيد : مهياون نفسيا للمواجهة 
اكرم : لانهاب ابطال العالم وسعيد باللعب ضد نوير
ثلاثة تبديلات لكل فريق .. صعوبات في التذاكر .. اوريدو القطرية تعلن على زي العالمي مقابل مائتي الف ريال قطري
المدير الفني للبايرن يعقد مؤتمرا صحفيا ظهر اليوم 
والترجيحية تنقل كمبالا سيتي الي نصف نهائي مابيندوزي على حساب توسكر

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
الهلال في جاه الملوك يلوك

من حظ الهلال انه وصيف المريخ
ولذلك سيذكر اليوم من قبل كل من سيعلق علي مباراة الزعيمين
سيذكرون الهلال بوصفه جار ووصيف وتابع المريخ الاول
ولعل في ذلك سلوي للباكين
الحمد لله ان المباراة ستكون اليوم
ليتفرغ الاهلة لفريقهم وتدريابته ومستقبله
مستقبله لان الحاضر وصيف والتاريخ مخيف
فكما خلق الهلال من ضلع المريخ
فسيذكر اليوم لربما خمس مرات
اتوقع ان يبث الاهلة مقاطع صوتية لمعلق المباراة
يذكر فيها الهلال
مع عنوان (مقطع صوتي يذكر فيه اسم الهلال ..يا للفخر)
.......................................
العالمي يغزو العالم
من استراليا والي المحيط المتجمد الشمالي كل اوربا وجل الامريكتين واسيا (جت) وافريقيا سيكون اسم المريخ في لسانها
العالمي علي كل لسان في العالم
ففي حين يحلق الاحمر في فضاء الشهرة
يقبع الازرق في جب الحفرة
فرقا شتي بين
ناسا حالها زين
وناسا عيشها دين
...........................
قالوا ان الهلال الغي تدريبه اليوم ليتيح الفرصة للاعبيه للاستفادة من مشاهدة مباراة الاحمرين
علي الله ناس خليفة يتعلموا من ريبري وسيدا
هسي روبن لو لقي سيدا في النص ما كان البافاري مشي الاخرين كداري
...........................
قطر...ممنوع الاقتراب
قطر عاجل: المريخ والبايرن علي الشروق
قطر 14... المريخ يضيء دوحة العربة
......................................
تميز المريخ وتفرد وذلك للأسباب الآتية[عدل]
• فاز في أول مباراة ديربي اقيمت في العام 1934 م بهدفين مقابل هدف للهلال (أحرز هدفي المريخ لاعبه الزين الشفيع).
• فاز بأول بطولة نظمت (كأس البلدية) 1934 م بعد أن تغلب على بري بهدف (عوض أبوزيد) في المباراة الختامية.
• أول نادي سوداني ينشئ نادي واستاد وذلك عام 1962 م.
• أول نادي سوداني يحقق بطولات إقليمية وقارية : سيكافا عامي 1986 و1994 م وكأس الكؤوس الأفريقية عام 1989 م
• حقق المريخ بطولة الدوري دون هزيمة أو تعادل موسم 1971-1972 م وفوزه بها مرة أخرى دون هزيمة وتعادل واحد موسم 72/1973 م وهو ما وصفته مجلة الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا نيوز) بأنه إعجاز لا يتكرر إلا نادرا.
• فاز على نده التقليدي الهلال ثمانية مرات على التوالي (ديربي ام درمان) وهذا الإنجاز لم يتكرر حتى الآن.
• فاز بأول مباراة ديربي تقام خارج الخرطوم (جوبا).
• أكثر فريق حصد للبطولات المحلية (كأس السودان – بطولة الدوري المحلي).
• الهلال (الند التقليدي للمريخ)، لم يحرز أي هدف في مرمي المريخ خلال 19 عاماً علي التوالي في مسابقة كأس السودان إلا عن طريق ضربات الترجيح ما يعد إععجازاً في عالم كرة القدم.
• حصد معظم كؤوس المناسبات التاريخية.
• أول نادي سوداني يصدر صحيفة رياضية يومية وذلك عام 1964 م.
• أول نادي سوداني يدخل المناشط الأخرى بغير كرة القدم (السلة – الطائرة –الملاكمة).
• أول نادي سوداني ينشئ موقع على الإنترنت.
• نال فضية البطولة الكونفدرالية 2007.
اعلاه متاح في النت والسطور والصدور لكل من يريد ان يعرف اسباب تميز المريخ
واعلاه ما سيتلي في تعريف الزعيم والتذكير للعارفين
واعلاه بعض مفاخر للاحمر الوهاج
تتلي جيلا بعد جيل وتزيد وتربو وتنمو وتتكاثر
المريخ بطولة وانقسمت نصين
فقبل اليوم ملأ المريخ الدنيا
وشهرة انداده بنية
بنية دبنقا
...........................
تري لمن الفوز اليوم في مباراة السحاب ما بين بطل المانيا وبطل السودان
ما بين حاملي دوريي بلادهما
سودان المريخ ..القومة ليك

*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور
ابو البنات
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حضـور جماهيـري كبير في مران المريخ الاساسي أمـس



رسالة الدوحة | كمال بخيت

اكتفى المريخ السوداني بتدريبه الرئيس صباح أمس وسط حضور جماهيري كبير من أبناء الجالية السودانية، وذلك بالملعب الفرعي للنادي العربي استعداداً لمباراته الودية مع بايرن ميونخ يوم غدٍ الخميس على ملعب جاسم بن حمد بنادي السد على أن يختتم تدريباته صباح اليوم بذات الملعب.

وشارك في المران الصباحي كل اللاعبين بإشراف المدرب الألماني كروجر وابراهيم حسين »ابراهومة« المدرب العام وسط حماس كبير من اللاعبين لتقديم كل ماعندهم من امكانات سعياً لكسب الثقة والدخول للتشكيل الأساسي للفريق في مباراته التاريخية مع الفريق العالمي بايرن ميونخ.

واشتمل المران على الركض على طول الملعب ثم تقسيم اللاعبين إلى مجموعتين، حيث جرى التدريب بالكرة لتطبيق تكتيكات فنية سيعتمد عليها الجهاز الفني في استراتيجيته الفنية العامة التي يخوض بها المباراة مع الفريق البافاري.

وأخضع مدرب حراس مرمى المريخ لتدريب خاص بالتسديد من مسافات بعيدة ومن كافية الزوايا ومن نقطة الجزاء، حيث ظهر أيضاً التنافس بين الحراس لحراسة مرمى الفريق الأحمر أمام العملاق البافاري.

واهتم المدرب الألماني كروجر بتدريب اللاعبين على الانطلاق السريع على الاطراف وكذلك الاختراق من العمق والتمريرات الدقيقة والتسديدات من كافة الزوايا ، واهتم ايضاً بالجانب الدفاعي الذي ركز عليه كثيراً من أجل التصدى لمحاولات رفاق ريبيري وعدم اتاحة الزمن لهم للتوغل في منطقة المريخ الدفاعية والتسديد من خارج المنطقة.

كما حرص المدير الفني على التركيز ايضاً على التدريبات المهارية الفردية مثل التسديد بعيد المدى سواءً من الكرات الثابتة أو المتحركة وتنفيذ العاب الهواء من الكرات العرضية قبل أن يختتم الفريق مرانه بالجري حول الملعب عدة مرات.

بايرن ميونخ بكامل نجومه في الكويت مقابل مليون و100 ألف يورو

عقدت اللجنة المنظمة للمباراة التاريخية،التى تجمع فريق الكويت الكويتي ونظيره بايرن ميونخ الالماني يوم الأثنين 13 يناير الجاري، مؤتمرًا صحفياً ظهر امس بالمركز الاعلامي بنادي الكويت بحضور عضو مجلس إدارة النادي معن الرشيد ومؤيد شهاب والمتعهد السويسري مارك ميوني ومدير العلاقات العامة بشركة زين وليد الخشتي.

وأوضح معن الرشيد أنه من المقرر أن يصل الفريق الالماني يوم 13 الجاري على متن طائرة خاصة وبكامل نجومه فيما عدا نجمه الفرنسي فرانك ريبيري المرتبط بحدث عالمي اخر يتزامن مع وصول البايرن إلى الكويت، حيث من المقرر أن يتوجه اللاعب إلى سويسرا لحضور حفل الفيفا للكشف عن هوية الفائز بجائزة الكرة الذهبية والمرشح لها البرتغالي رونالدو والارجنتيني ميسي علاوة على ريبيري.

وذكر مؤيد شهاب أن الفريق الألماني تقاضى مليون ومائة الف يورو مقابل الحضور للكويت، مشيرًا إلى أن هناك العديد من المفاجأت مستقبلاً، وشدد على الشرط الجزائي في حال عدم التزام البايرن بمشاركة لاعبيه الاساسيين هو مليون يورو.

من جانبه كشف المتعهد السويسري مارك ميوني أن المفاوضات مع بايرن بدأت في سبتمبر الماضي، واصفاً اياها بالصعبة، وأشار إلى امكانية التصوير مع لاعبي البايرن بعد المباراة وقبل التدريب الصباحي ثاني يوم للوصول.

سعيـــد السعـــــودي: كل الأمـــــور في المعسكر مرتبـــــــة

عبّر سعيد السعودي قائد فرقة المريخ عن سعادتهم التامة بالاعداد الجيد الذي دخل فيه الفريق للموسم الجديد من خلال معسكره الذي يقيمه في الدوحة، والذي توفرت فيه كل الامكانيات للاعبين لتقديم أفضل ما لديهم.

وقال السعودي: كل الأمور في المعسكر مرتبة بشكل جيد، وقد بدأنا التدريبات منذ وصولنا وحققت نجاحاً كبيراً، والاعداد الذي دخلناه سيكون معيناً لنا ليس في مباراتنا الإفريقية الأولى امام كمبالا سيتي فقط، ولكن لكل الموسم، واعتقد أن اللاعبين كلهم اصبحوا جاهزين بدنياً، كما أن الترتيبات اللوجستية كلها جيدة، ودولة قطر مهيأة لمثل هذه المعسكرات ونتمنى أن نستفيد منه استفادة كاملة.

واضاف: بالنسبة للاعبين الجدد فقد حصل بينهم الانسجام سريعاً، ولم تكن هناك صعوبات في التعامل معهم.

شنان خضر : طموح المريخ لا تحده حدود في الموسم الجديد

قال حارس المريخ والمنتخب السوداني السابق شنان خضر: إن اعداد المريخ وصل لمرحلة جيدة وأن كانت الفترة قصيرة إلى حد ما ، مشيراً إلى أن الروح التي يتمتع بها لاعبي الفريق تدفعهم لتقديم كل ماعندهم والظهور بمستوى مشرف في اللقاء التاريخي أمام بايرن ميونخ ، مبيناً أن المريخ سيستفيد كثيراً من هذه التجربة بعيداً عن نتيجة المباراة ايجابية أو سلبية أو تعادلية فهي لا تهم كثيراً بقدر ما يهم الظهور بمستوى جيد وتطبيق المتطلبات الفنية التي يطلبها المدرب كروجر.

وأكد الحارس الكبير شنان خضر أن للمريخ طموح كبير في الموسم الجديد، وهو يخوض هذا المعسكر الطويل في الدوحة لإعداد الفريق مؤكدًا أن هناك الكثير من الفوائد التي سيجنيها الجهاز الفني من هذه الفترة، وكذلك اللاعبين، منها أن اختيار الدوحة لإقامة المعسكر يعتبر خياراً صائباً، وكما تلاحظ فالعديد من الفرق الأوروبية الكبيرة تعسكر في هذه الفترة بالدوحة، وذلك لملائمة الأجواء للتدريبات والمباريات، وفي مقدرة الجهاز الفني للمريخ في هذه الفترة أن يعد الفريق بشكل جيد للموسم المقبل، بأكثر من وحدة تدريبية في اليوم، إذ يمكن أن يتدرب الفريق صباحاً ومساءً في الملاعب المفتوحة، وفي فترة الظهر يدخل اللاعبين إلى الصالة أو إلى المسبح، وكل الامكانيات متوفرة لهذه التدريبات.


منقستو: مواجهة البايرن احتفالية وليست رسمية

اكد نجم الكرة السودانية والمدرب الحالي للفئات السنية بنادي السد عبد العزيز زكريا الشهير بـ(منقستو) بأنه يشعر بأن المريخ يضم عناصر ممتازة وهناك همة ونشاط، وتعتبر بداية الاعداد ممتازة.

وأضاف منقستو: بالنسبة لمباراة المريخ مع بايرن ميونخ غداً فأنا اراها مباراة احتفالية أكثر منها مباراة رسمية، لأن المريخ بدأ اعداده الآن والعكس بايرن ميونخ الذي يأتي بعد مشاركته في الدوري وفي كأس العالم للأندية، ولكن النواحي المعنوية بالنسبة للمريخ فهي أفضل للاعبيه، وكذلك للنادي بشكل عام وبالنسبة للسودان، لأن العالم كله الآن يعرف أن المريخ سيلعب ضد بايرن ميونخ وهذه هي اكبر مكاسب المباراة.

واضاف منقستو: شاهدت الفريق في تدريباته والفريق يظهر بشكل جيد، وقد لاحظت أن الفريق يمتلك مدرب لياقة جيد.

وعن الاعداد وكيف ينظر اليه قال: أنا سعيد جداً لرؤية المريخ وهو يلعب مع بايرن ميونخ وغيرها من الأندية الأوروبية التي سيواجهها خلال هذا المعسكر، واتمنى رؤية الهلال يلعب مع فرق بهذا الحجم، وهذا الأمر يوضح بأن هناك وعي اداري، وهناك طموح لتحقيق الانجازات، كما أن الاعداد ايضاً مع مثل هذه الفرق الكبيرة يعتبر اعداداً مختلفاً، لم نتعود عليها، واعتقد أن مواجهة فريق مثل بايرن ميونخ في بداية الاعداد تعتبر غريبة ولكنها فرصة يجب اغتنامها.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اوليفيه : علي لاعبي المريخ القتال فى الملعب




المهاجم الايفواري اوليفيه اكد بان اقتراب موعد  المباراة لايشعر اللاعبين بالخوف على الاطلاق بل يشعرهم بالفخر لمواجهة بطل العالم ويضع امامنا مسئولية كبيره لتحقيق مستوي جيد يرضي طموح جماهير المريخ التى تترقب اللقاء بشكل شوف وهي تفاخر بان فريقها  يلاعب بطل العالم .
اوليفيه اكد بان المريخ فريق عظيم   ويجب الحفاظ على كبريائه امام  افضل فريق فى العالم وعلى اللاعبين ان يتحولوا الى مقاتلين فى المباراة لتحقيق شي جيد خلال 90 دقيقة .


*

----------


## الدلميت

*ففي حين يحلق الاحمر في فضاء الشهرة
يقبع الازرق في جب الحفرة
فرقا شتي بين
ناسا حالها زين
وناسا عيشها دين


مشكـــــــــــور الكسلاوي
*

----------


## المريود

*مشكورين يا ضفوة
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*تسلموا يا صفوة على المرور
                        	*

----------

